# Excel vergleich von zelle mit Spalte



## masterofeye (8. Dezember 2007)

Hallo LEutz 

zu meinem problem, 

Tabelle ist wie folgt aufgebaut 

Spalte A     Spalte C   Spalte F                 SpalteG
Datum        Betrag      Vergleichsdatum     Betrag
01.02.08                     01.09.07                 100€
02.02.08                      usw.
usw.

So ich möchte nun das datum 01.02.08 mit der Splate F vergleichen wenn eine übereinstimmung vorliegt (SpalteA 01.02.08=SpalteF 01.02.08) dann soll der Betrag von Spalte G in die Spalte C kopiert werden natürlich zu dem Entsprechenden Datum. 

Vielen DAnk


----------



## Leola13 (8. Dezember 2007)

Hai,


wenn(a1=f1;g1;"")


Ciao Stefan


----------



## masterofeye (9. Dezember 2007)

Ne dann Vergleich ich ja nur die Zellen miteinandern, Ich dachte das wird aus dem Beispiel deutschlich .... Die Zelle mit dem Datum soll mit jedem DAtum aus dem Vergleichsdatum verglichen werden


----------

